# Calling Juicy Bag Owners



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

CLICK ON THIS. Juicy Carrier








This bag is only $95!!! Does it look real? Can the owners of Juicy bags help me on this one?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

It does look a lot like my real one except for the coloring, this one looks a bit more brassy gold, if you know what I mean but that could be the coloring in the pic. For $95 I would guess it really isn't a real one but if you don't mind paying that money for a rip off, it sure would look close enough to the real one. 

I just clicked on the link and there are several things that caught my attention. I don't understand how they can say it's an authentic bag from 2005 when this bag was retired two years ago. I would say it's a pretty close knock off but for $95 you can't go wrong. Just be aware that it's probably _not _real but does that matter to ya?


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

The dimensions are 14.5 X 6 X 9. Does that sound right? If you goto the website, you can look at the inside too. Could you look at it for me? Heehee. Thanx! http://www.petcasa.com/catalog/product_inf...products_id=126


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is not authentic. I had a big argument with the owners. They are distributors from China saying they get the bags from a Korean manufacturer. They sent me some photos which were obviously fake.

I did receive my fake Juicy bag. It was nice but not great. I have photos highlighting all the bad. If anyone is interested, I can post those.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 16 2005, 05:05 PM
> *This is not authentic.  I had a big argument with the owners.  They are distributors from China saying they get the bags from a Korean manufacturer.  They sent me some photos which were obviously fake.
> 
> I did receive my fake Juicy bag.  It was nice but not great.  I have photos highlighting all the bad.  If anyone is interested, I can post those.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62637*


[/QUOTE]

Im interested, i just bought a juicy on ebay they said it was authentic, will see. it looks great though.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

It definitely can't be real because this bag was was no longer produced in 2004 when I was hunting for it!! And its definitely not being produced in 2005.


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

YIKES. I'll scratch that off my list. Saves me $95


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

please post charmypoo


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Bite Marks (no .. my kids didn't do it)


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Dents


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Dirty/Glue Stains


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Wrinkled


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thats disappointing









now can we see a pic of one of your cuties in the bag??


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Loose Threads


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Size Photos


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

You know my real one does not come with the long handle though! I use the short handles.

The quality of your bag is disappointing. Is it too big in size as well?

Which of your kids is in the bag?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

That really is disappointing. I'm sorry your bag looks so unprofessionally done. Mine did not come with a shoulder strap either.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

So the fake ones have enchancements. LOL. It is Sparkle in the bag. The bag is a little too small for the others and I am not going to put Nibbler in it (you all know why).


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I think the long strap may be useful though. My husband hates the handles on the bag. He also turns the bag around so the juicy writing is hidden - towards him (plus he made me get the beige/gold one) he can't be seen holding a pink bag with a little fluffy dog inside (not too manly)







. I am just glad he carries it half the time cause a 6 lb dog sure get heavy!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My real one didn't come with a long strap either, BUT it is a large size bag, just like Olga and Linda have. I ordered the smaller bag from Neimans and it did come with the strap. Guess Juicy figured that the large bag is too big to carry on the shoulder anyway.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@May 16 2005, 10:02 PM
> *My real one didn't come with a long strap either, BUT it is a large size bag, just like Olga and Linda have.  I ordered the smaller bag from Neimans and it did come with the strap.  Guess Juicy figured that the large bag is too big to carry on the shoulder anyway.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62793*


[/QUOTE]

Susan,

Off the topic - but are you always up late? Its only 10 pm for us but is it 1 am for you?? I am normally asleep by that time (boy do I feel old







).


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

well i bought a juicy bag from saks fifth avenue for $450 and ended up taking it back. i went to fifi and romeo in beverly hills and talked to the owners for a little bit. they thought juicy pet carriers were a joke and i kinda agree with them. the bags they make are not for comfort of our four legged friends, but more for looks and style. 

i found my juicy bag to be big, bulky and just not practical. i also don't want to give off the certain image that comes with carrying your dog in bags such as these. the carrier i have for tessa is a tote. it is open and she is comfortable sleeping, standing, laying, and sitting in it. i will have to post pictures. unfortunately paris hilton has the exact same one and i think there were only the two that we have that were available in the us. the bags are custom made in japan. 

anyhow, i don't think you should buy the juicy bag for $95 dollars. not only is there no doubt in my mind that is is not authentic but also i am sure your baby would be more comfortable riding in something else while you shop, eat, go out, etc....

sorry to disagree with all you juicy fans, i just am not a fan of juicy altogether. its so mainstream.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

While I agree that juicy bags are not the most comfortable things to carry, I think they are comfortable for the dogs. I have been to "fifi and romeos" and at that time I thought I was getting a puchi bag and guess what - the owners of fifi and romeo had the same comments (about how Puchi bags are a joke, etc and their carriers are the best). You have to wonder if they may be just abit biased towards their own products.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+May 16 2005, 11:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Susan,

Off the topic - but are you always up late? Its only 10 pm for us but is it 1 am for you?? I am normally asleep by that time (boy do I feel old







).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62795
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!!!! I am a night owl. Remember now, I don't have to get up to go to work, so I typically go to bed around 1:00 and sleep till 9 or 10. My daughters are home for the summer so that'll mean staying up even later. My husband has learned to live with it. He goes to bed around 11 and is up at 6. When I was younger and working (during dental school) I had to keep regular hours. The BEST part of not working is not having to keep to a schedule. My husband and I also love our empty nest. We miss our girls, but the house is so much more hectic when they are here. This is more info than you asked for - but there ya go!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@May 17 2005, 03:11 AM
> *i found my juicy bag to be big, bulky and just not practical. i also don't want to give off the certain image that comes with carrying your dog in bags such as these. the carrier i have for tessa is a tote. it is open and she is comfortable sleeping, standing, laying, and sitting in it. i will have to post pictures. unfortunately paris hilton has the exact same one and i think there were only the two that we have that were available in the us. the bags are custom made in japan.*


Yea.. could you post it!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think the Juicy bags are GREAT for maltese. Let me rephrase that and say that the *big * bags are superb! I keep mine on the hearth in the great room with the net rolled down and my puppies nap in them all day long. Sadly the bigger bags are retired and most people only know about and see the smaller, bowler style bags. I think that those might be a bit uncomfortable for a larger malt. My girls are 10 months old and have plenty of room in the bags. I find them to be well made, have good padding on the bottom, good ventilation and very convenient for extra stuff like cell phones, keys, leash, etc. Even if they didn't have that big old "juicy" written on the side they would be my very favorite bag.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am too a big fan of Juicy. I am curious which bag you ordered from Neimans. I have the small Juicy bag which fits my pup just fine. I think the inside is very plush and just the right size for my pet. She is a smidge over 4 lbs. and is almost 9 months. I think the bag is very well made, compared to other "designer" doggie totes. I have two Puchi bags, one from the Cesar's offer, the other a replacement from the Cesar's offer. Both of those bags are nice, but not nearly the quality of the Juicy. The larger Puchi tote that I had originally received was defective in that the fabric was puckered all over the bag. Puchi replaced it with a large solid red (I'm not sure of the fabric) Tammy with patent pleather on the bottom. Unfortunately it's a bit large for everyday use, but when we travel, it will be the perfect airplane bag. Getting back to the Juicy bag, my puppy loves her bag and it is so easy for me to use. I guess everyone is different, but I am definitely a Juicy girl! Oh, and before I forget, that Juicy bag is definitely a fake. The bowler style bag has an antiqued brass hardware...the first giveaway. The second is the tag. Juicy hang tags from that style bag are attached using a black thread, not a plastic tag holder. There is also a rectangular bar code on the tag which has a model number (YTRUD003) and a color code (mine is STEM 391). There is also a number at the base of the bar code. Finally, the J heart is an easy way to tell...the fakes can't seem to get the J right! I posted a photo of mine in my gallery. Charmypoo's J photo is a perfect example of that.

edited to correct spelling errors


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@May 17 2005, 06:57 AM
> *While I agree that juicy bags are not the most comfortable things to carry, I think they are comfortable for the dogs.  I have been to "fifi and romeos" and at that time I thought I was getting a puchi bag and guess what - the owners of fifi and romeo had the same comments (about how  Puchi  bags are a joke, etc and their carriers are the best).  You have to wonder if they may be just  abit biased towards their own products.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62834*


[/QUOTE]

i agree. you are 100% right, they want their products to look/sound best. maybe i agreed so quickly because i was so disappointed in the juicy bag. that was the whole reason i was there in the first place, because the juicy one didn't work out so i was looking for a replacement. 

as other people pointed out, i think everyone else's bags are bigger than the one i had. i don't think tessa would have fit in in after she hit 3.5 pounds. it was so bulky, though! but i do agree, if your baby likes the bag....its a pretty cute carrier.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa+May 17 2005, 11:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree. you are 100% right, they want their products to look/sound best. maybe i agreed so quickly because i was so disappointed in the juicy bag. that was the whole reason i was there in the first place, because the juicy one didn't work out so i was looking for a replacement. 

as other people pointed out, i think everyone else's bags are bigger than the one i had. i don't think tessa would have fit in in after she hit 3.5 pounds. it was so bulky, though! but i do agree, if your baby likes the bag....its a pretty cute carrier.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62876
[/B][/QUOTE]
Just curious, what is your pup wearing in her avatar photo? She is so pretty in pink!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Our pretty tessa,

I hope I didn't seem harsh in my post. However, my husband was just shocked at what fifi and romeo was charging for their sweaters (I think it was $300). Even when I make a physician's salary, I will have a hard time justifying spending that much on my dog's clothes. Definitely we will spend as much as needed for his health but clothes? That store is for the stars (or the extremely wealthy).

I too was disappointed with size of small juicy carrier. A few years ago they produced the large one that is simply the best! It has a compartment for your stuff (wallet, phone, etc) as well as soft bottom for the puppy. My 6 lb baby loves it







(and he is very picky). The handles aren't the most comfortable but I am willing to sacrifice my comfort for his when we are out.

As far as being mainstream...I don't need fifi and romeo to tell me what's mainstream







. I have never cared about that - I have always been too busy with school







.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I actually think my "fake" juicy bag is one of my more comfortable bags for the Maltese. For me, extremely awkward but for them ... great comfort. I have an extensive bag collection which I will share shortly. It gives some idea of the variety out there today.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'd love to see your extensive bag collection charmaine









sparkle looks cute in her bag


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My go out bags. The first is my fake and crappy Juicy Bag. The other two are by Besso. Got them at a great price on eBay (tipped through SpoiledMaltese).










My travel airline bags.









From left to right: Petmate, can't remember, Samsonate


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

loove the besso ones







how comfy are they for your babies?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Peek a Boo Bags. My favourite is the first one which is by Manhattan mutts. The jean one I got in Japan.









Ugly Bag









Ugly Gigantic Fake Bag









My Puppy Purse


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> Ugly Bag[/B]


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@May 17 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Our pretty tessa,
> 
> I hope I didn't seem harsh in my post.  However, my husband was just shocked at what fifi and romeo was charging for their sweaters (I think it was $300).  Even when I make a physician's salary, I will have a hard time justifying spending that much on my dog's clothes.  Definitely we will spend as much as needed for his health but clothes?  That store is for the stars (or the extremely wealthy).
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i would never be able to spend $300 on clothing for tessa either, i just don't think its necessary. a carrier is different because its something that i plan on using each time i go out with her so spending some money there doesn't bother me much. 

the large carrier sounds a lot better than what i had. and i think all the juicy carriers have the pouch for mom, those are awesome. the carrier i have for tessa only has two small pockets so she has to sit in there with my wallet, poor thing. 

the comment i made about it being mainstream, let me explain. none of you can see me so i don't want you to get the wrong impression of me. i've always liked being different. i think that's pretty normal. but maybe i shouldn't make such general statements because i know that if a bag came out and EVERYONE had it and i liked it, i would get it too. i guess what i mean is, i don't buy things because they are "what's in." i'm not saying others do, i just think juicy is really trendy. i just can't seem to get away with this one without sounding like a snob. please forgive me.







there are more important things in my life than trying to be different. i also am very busy with school and my education has been my #1 priority in life for many years. 

i will post pics of tessa's carrier in a little bit. 

OH! and i think salty malty asked me about tessa's top in my avatar. it's by gooby fashions, i think it was $19.99, really good price and it came with a matching polka dot leash. you can see it at here: bow dress


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I understand what you're saying Tessa's mommy, about the Juicy Couture being the trendy in thing. I honestly don't care what's on the name tag. If I like it I'll get it. If I love it and fall madly in love with the style and the look and comfort of a bag as I did with the Juicy bag, then I'm going to get it and be glad I did. I don't care if others see me carrying it and get a preconceived notion of me because of it, I love it and most importantly Izzy loves it. Ever since I saw Susan's bag, I loved that bag. I know you're not being a snob, I understand what you're saying.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Charmypoo,

I have the brown samsonite carrier. Prior to the juicy, that was my favorite bag! Now it lies all neglected in the closet







.

Ourprettytessa,

As I mentioned before, I totally understand what you meant. Just as 20202 said, I don't care if the bag is made by juicy (in fact my husband likes to cover that part up







) - I just love the bag.

Okay...I think this issue has been beaten into the ground.

Susan,

I am jealous of your hours. I go to sleep around 10-11 pm and wake up 5-5:30 am (I need an hour to exercise everyday plus walk Miko, make lunches, coffee, etc).


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I understand what you are saying about it being trendy. I kind of cringe because I am 47 years old and am carrying a bag that my 20 something daughters also carry. I feel a little silly, but think the bag is so absolutely great. I have photos of mine in my gallery if you want to look. I would kind of like it if it didn't have the big old "Juicy" on it.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

....And have you ever been asked, "Is your dog's name Juicy?" LOL


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@May 17 2005, 08:37 PM
> *....And have you ever been asked, "Is your dog's name Juicy?"  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63066*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Regarding whether this bag (or any) is real..... if it is a brand new bag from someone who sells lots of them, then it is not real. A real bag could possibly come from an individual who has buyer's remorse and it is past the period to return the bag but anyone selling more than one is probably selling a fake.... unless they are selling it for more than retail and then it just confuses things even more! Just think about it..... Juicy sells only to legitimite stores such as Bloomies, Nordstrom, Neimans, etc. Anyone selling a bag on eBay would have to have gotten the bag from one of these places at retail. So logically, if they are selling a $400 bag for $98, the bag is a fake.

Don't support the sleazy people who are selling fakes as real.... just buy whatever "real" bag you can afford. When I see someone with a fake bag, I wonder who they're trying to impress. Maybe I just don't "get it" but I just never understood why anyone would want a fake anything.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@May 17 2005, 10:37 PM
> *....And have you ever been asked, "Is your dog's name Juicy?"  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63066*


[/QUOTE]
Oh my gosh...I get that asked all the time when I travel outside of NJ. I think people here pretty much know the "Juicy" name, but when we were in DC a few weeks ago, everyone asked me that. 

Ms. Mag...I hear you on the label. I have to say, though, my mother was just visiting (she's going to be 69) and she loved the bag. She wanted to know if Juicy made one without the doggie compartment because she loved it. I am still seriously considering ordering the faux croc one. I don't think Valletta is going to get too much larger so I am probably just going to go ahead and order it. It is beautiful.

Have any of you tried the Petote bags? They are beautiful, but I haven't heard any recommendations.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I just bought the small Juicy watermelon carrier for my little yorkie. I have tried many many carriers, and this is the only one that has worked wonderfully! http://store.nordstrom.com/product/product...e=keywordsearch That one in the small size ($275). It has a compartment for her harness/leash, my cell phone, and whatever else I want to have. It also has the convenient shoulder strap that I sometimes use, but I mostly carrier it on my arm. Most carriers have felt bulky for me, but this one feels like a handbag and I love it. I bring her everywhere in it- today we ever went to the market, nobody can even tell there is a dog in there. I did try the larger one and it felt a little bit too bulky for me to carry, and I can see how the small one is limited, if Haley was any bigger it would not work.

The main thing for fakes is that sometimes the seller will post pictures with the plastic wrappers on the handles, the real juicy ones dont come with that. Also unless it is someone who bought a really juicy carrier and is selling it used, nobody who is an authorized juicy carrier will be selling them on ebay. Those selling the real ones online are limited, and include: Glamourdog, Pawpalaceonline, nordstrom, and the last time I checked with Juicy they do not sell to online only retailers, but to those who also have a Brick and Mortar AND have to qualify (you have to send them pics of your store and go through this long application process, theyre very strict- which is a good thing probably).


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

> I just bought the small Juicy watermelon carrier for my little yorkie. I have tried many many carriers, and this is the only one that has worked wonderfully! http://store.nordstrom.com/product/product...e=keywordsearch That one in the small size ($275). It has a compartment for her harness/leash, my cell phone, and whatever else I want to have. It also has the convenient shoulder strap that I sometimes use, but I mostly carrier it on my arm. Most carriers have felt bulky for me, but this one feels like a handbag and I love it. I bring her everywhere in it- today we ever went to the market, nobody can even tell there is a dog in there. I did try the larger one and it felt a little bit too bulky for me to carry, and I can see how the small one is limited, if Haley was any bigger it would not work.
> 
> The main thing for fakes is that sometimes the seller will post pictures with the plastic wrappers on the handles, the real juicy ones dont come with that.[/B]



How big is your baby? Because I bought the small one as well on ebay (hope it's not fake...) And I'm not sure if Pudding will fit...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I recently got my real juicy bags and I compared them with my fake one. Here are the key differences I found:

1) Quality of the material and workmanship. There is no doubt that the material of the real one is far superiour. The stitching is also done much better.
2) The size of the lipstick holder. The fake ones is much wider than the real ones.
3) The location of the buttons for the fold down flap. The real one is lower down closr to the edge. The fake one is higher up.
4) The gold zippers and charms. The real one is copperish colours whereas the fake one is BRIGHT GOLD (very tacky).

There are also subtle differences between the different make and models. For example, the cloth line stitches the Juicy logo on differently from the fake ones do. I am not familiar with the stitching terminology but on the real ones ... it wraps around whereas the fake one just has normal stitching.

Furthermore, the zippers on the real cloth versus croc verisons go different ways. I believe on the fake ones .. they all go the same way. The croc patterns on the real one is very different from the pattern on the fake one. 

To be honest, I am so embrassed that I bought the fake Juicy one. I have never used it once although it is a nice bag still. But I just like my real ones so much more







but it could be the design too. My fake one is the original pink one. My real one is a cloth one with a pretty heart closure and the pink crock (a dream to have - even my boyfriend liked it!)

PS: Both my real ones also came with the long handles. I got them from Saks so I hope they aren't fake!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Charmypoo, I have faith in Saks! They're real. I practically LIVE for the day when Saks returns to New Orleans. My part of the country is shopping challenged. Boohoo!

PS. I am really satisfied that the real Juicy bags are very nicely constructed.


----------

